# Greatest Aid to Your Prayer Life?



## AThornquist (Jun 16, 2015)

I feel like my prayer life is in somewhat of a lull. It's not what I want it to be. Therefore, I'm seeking some inspiration, instruction, or ideas. I ask this broad question and invite broad interpretations of it:

What is the number one thing that has helped you have a consistent prayer life?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 16, 2015)

This:
http://www.puritansermons.com/baxter/baxter5.htm

...and having a list of prayer categories...

CHRISTIAN LEADERS, PASTORS
EVANGELISM
FAMILY
FRIENDS
GOVERNMENT LEADERS
GRIEVING
ILLNESSES OF OTHERS
IMPORTANT EVENTS
LOCAL CHURCH
MINISTRIES
MISSIONS LIST
NEEDED PERSONAL QUALITIES
NEW BELIEVERS
ONGOING ILLNESSES
PERSONAL LIFE
PERSONAL REQUESTS FROM OTHERS
PRESENT PROBLEMS
SPIRITUAL WARFARE
UPCOMING MINISTRIES AND VISION
USA
WEEKLY WORSHIP
WORK RELATED
WORLD


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 16, 2015)

Greatest aid to my prayer life.....sadly...


...is sometimes pain and loss and trial.

Become afflicted and miserable and you may learn how to truly pray (example: my "best" recent praying was when my wife was having pregnancy complications. In fair weather, we seem to forget God sometimes).

Having a set schedule and a specific list seems to help.


----------



## Andres (Jun 16, 2015)

Similar to Patrick's suggestion - make a list of items for prayer. I break mine into the days of the week so every Monday I pray for certain people/families and certain other items. Tuesday I pray for other families and items, etc. I literally pull out my list when I go to pray (saved on my phone) and then just pray down the list for that day.


----------



## Warren (Jun 16, 2015)

Church bulletins and emails are great. Talking with a lot of people at church gives you things to pray about, and a couple solid brothers or sisters in Christ make all the difference. Being in temptations and despair bring me close to our Father. I like to thank God for everything, instead of thinking about how it got there or why, if that makes sense. The Holy Spirit moves us to pray with groans deeper than our thoughts/words/expressions. The more you're in God's presence, the more you'll want to go there. You want to be still and close yourself off, when you've got to pray. Praying on the fly is fine, but it is distracting for everyone who does it, and we should be still at our Lord's feet like Mary was. I think we should do both, but I'd probably go insane if I haven't already, without some quiet with the Lord. Meditating on the Lord's Prayer as often as you want.


----------



## johnny (Jun 16, 2015)

Loved the article by Mr Baxter.
I wonder what television programs he may have disapproved of???

But seriously, that is a great article with plenty of sugestions to put into practice.


Place a high value upon your time, be more careful of not losing it than you would of losing your money. Do not let worthless recreations, *television*, idle talk, unprofitable company, or sleep rob you of your precious time.


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Jun 16, 2015)

I think there are still many who believe that prayer is restricted to closing your eyes and letting the Spirit move you at that time. 

I am a firm believer that if I mark down a prayer via means of writing with a pen and paper, I was moved by the Spirit at that particular time. Therefore prayer can be reading your thoughts on a matter to our Lord, as well as praying without any notes or reminders. 

I believe a healthy prayer life would constitute both ideas, and go through the requests and needs of others, as well as your own, systematically. There will most certainly be times whereby you will fall face down and have no need for any outside resources except yourself and the Lord. 

In summary, I believe notes of needs, as many here implement into their prayer life, is a great aide in ones prayer life.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 16, 2015)

I agree with all the suggestions mentioned so far (especially having a set list to get you going). One other spiritual discipline that should be cultivated is Christian meditation. Daily meditation leads to prayer. I preached on this recently and you can listen here if it would be helpful: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=614151618486


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 16, 2015)

Discipline, and making prayer an event, near a certain time, daily. 

I've made myself learn to kneel while praying, and I have a spot for the event. It's funny how this settled my prayer life. I don't think kneeling is necessary at all, but it was helpful to _me_, a proud sort of person.

It's very easy for me to say, "Well, Lord, it doesn't matter if I pray while I am washing up these dishes", otherwise.*


* And of course one can pray while doing dishes, or any other task throughout the day. But it is mighty easy to try to kill two birds with one stone on a busy day.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jun 16, 2015)

I have found the book on prayer by Ole Hallesby to be of immense encouragement. 

Here is a review that I wrote of it: http://www.opc.org/os.html?article_id=297&issue_id=73.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

Another good work (know it's not specifically what you're asking for, but helpful): Method for Prayer by Matthew Henry


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 16, 2015)

There are many helpful suggestions here. Thank you, everyone. If anyone else reads this thread and has anything else to contribute, please do!


----------



## chuckd (Jun 16, 2015)

AThornquist said:


> I feel like my prayer life is in somewhat of a lull. It's not what I want it to be. Therefore, I'm seeking some inspiration, instruction, or ideas. I ask this broad question and invite broad interpretations of it:
> 
> What is the number one thing that has helped you have a consistent prayer life?



What is lacking? Why the lull? Has God hid his face from you? Is there some sin that has not been dealt with?

“I will go and return to my place, till they acknowledge their offense, and seek my face." Hos. 5:15


----------



## Huckleberrylane (Jun 16, 2015)

I would say that suffering and trials are the things that have helped me most in my prayer life. Sometimes I get frustrated in my lulls too but then I remember that I need to ask God to make me more like Him. It seems that those prayers are always answered with trials of some sort. they make pray all the more fervently that God would give me strength to glorify Him and enjoy Him forever. He is good and promises to hear the cries of His people. Forever faithful is our God.


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 16, 2015)

For morning prayer I've taken a suggestion I read in one of Reverend Martyn Lloyd-Jones' books, I do some devotional reading first thing in the morning. I've been working my way through Alexander Whyte's 'Bible Characters,' one sermon at a time. Then I read one of Alexander Maclaren's 'Pulpit Prayers', which I highly recommend. This puts me in a good frame to go to my place of prayer.

I praise God the Father, offer thanks for the abundant blessings he has bestowed, ask for forgiveness of sins, pray for family, friends, brothers & sisters in my congregation, my country, brothers & sisters who are being persecuted throughout the world, and those who are persecuting them. I pray for God to pour out His Holy Spirit that there be revival throughout the world. Finally, that the Holy Spirit will enlighten the eyes of my understanding as I read His Holy Word. 

Then I do M'Cheyne's 1 year Bible reading plan. Of course I may pray at various times throughout a given day. Since I began praying consistently I have found it to be a blessing I look forward to.


----------



## MW (Jun 16, 2015)

AThornquist said:


> What is the number one thing that has helped you have a consistent prayer life?



Praying!

That is, with a sense of personal inadequacy, of the need for Christ's intercession for acceptance, and dependence upon His promises and the help of the Spirit.


----------



## timfost (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm loving reading through this discussion. I believe that because of the weakness of our flesh, prayer can and should be worked at.

I've quoted some of the most encouraging quotes below that have been a tremendous help to me.



> Likewise the Spirit also helps in our weaknesses. *For we do not know what we should pray for as we ought, but the Spirit Himself makes intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered*. Now He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, *because He makes intercession for the saints according to the will of God*. (Rom. 8:26-27)





> 129. What is the meaning of the word “Amen”? “Amen” means: so shall it truly and surely be. *For my prayer is much more certainly heard of God than I feel in my heart that I desire these things of Him*. (Heidelberg)



I think one of the biggest barriers to prayer is unbelief. I often join the father in Mark 9:24, saying "Lord, I believe; help my unbelief!”


----------



## timmopussycat (Jun 16, 2015)

Two resources have been helpful to me. 
Bunyan's Discourse on Prayer 
http://truthinheart.com/EarlyOberlinCD/CD/Bunyan/text/Discourse.Touching.Prayer/Entire.Book.html
and 
http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Seven-Words-that-Change-World/dp/1573832782


----------



## Jack K (Jun 16, 2015)

Friends (or a spouse) who pray are a great help to me. Pick praying friends. Being around praying people is a wonderful encouragement.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 17, 2015)

Sadly, I have to agree with Pergamum! It isn't until I'm completely miserable by my own doing that my prayer life becomes more alive. I want the day to come (very soon) that I RUSH to pray to God because He completely deserves my obedience to prayer and because I'm soooooooo in love with Him I can't wait to talk to Him. So I pray every day that I'm miserable until I love Him so much that RUSH to Him in pray because I love so very much to and because He soooooo deserves it! Sadly, I think it won't be until I reach heaven that i'm not so self absorbed.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 17, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> This:
> http://www.puritansermons.com/baxter/baxter5.htm



What a wonderfully helpful sermon. Thank you.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 17, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> This:
> http://www.puritansermons.com/baxter/baxter5.htm



What a wonderfully helpful sermon. Thank you.


----------



## fishingpipe (Jun 20, 2015)

I use the mypraypal app. It's an older app, and I don't believe it is updated anymore, but it is still on the app store for your smart phone for free. Search: mypraypal in the app store. It is very simple. You can click that you have prayed through a list of items broken down into categories such as adoration, confession, thanksgiving, supplication, or make your own. And it shows when you last prayed an item. You can mark when a prayer has been answered, archive it, and then look back on all of your answered prayers to see how God has blessed you. It is also password protected, if you'd like, if you are praying for some personal or private things for yourself or others. Now, the app won't make you use it or pray, but it is a fine tool that I have enjoyed. And seeing when I have last prayed for an important item can help spur you on, especially if it has been a while.


----------



## Abeard (Jun 20, 2015)

I would agree with Rev.Winzer that the best help to pray is to pray. The more we pray the more we will want to pray


----------

